# UPS for 450W PSU?



## balakrish (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi friend!
            I'm planning to buy an UPS for my PC. My PC configuration is 

intel i3 processor
4 Gb ddr3 corsair
1tb seagate hdd
450W SMPS
iball modem
creative 2.1 speakers
samsung B2030 montitor

          I will connect my modem,monitor,speaker and of course CPU to my UPS. Please help me to choose best ups for this configuration. I want the backup time of 5 mins to 10 mins.
Please tell me the UPS brand and model for both 5mins and 10mins.
Thank you so much.


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 12, 2012)

The processor has a low TDP and you don't have highly power consuming stuff like GPU. So go for an APC/Numeric 600VA.


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 12, 2012)

Any 600/800Va at max.


----------



## Souro_Ray (Apr 12, 2012)

dont you mean 600/800 VA? you said KVa..


----------



## balakrish (Apr 13, 2012)

Thank you friends.
So I have to buy 600VA UPS.
Thanks again.


----------



## avinandan012 (Apr 13, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Any 600/800KVa at max.



KVA???OMG

typo

@op get APC 600VA that will suffice your needs


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 13, 2012)

Sorry. It was a typo.


----------

